
(Thailand) Facebook faces immediate shutdown threat - SteBu
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/politics/1250114/facebook-faces-immediate-shutdown-threat
======
DoctorDredd
tyranny at its worst! It´s nuts how some governments still continues opressing
the people! Some day - soon I hope - they will realizet that trying to shut
people up using force, comes at a prize!

~~~
xhruso00
All companies has to obey the laws. This is not a tyranny. In my home country
it is illegal but not enforced. Don't forget Facebook is no different in
bribes or so called "lobbying"

